# CFB Playoff: The National Championship



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

The time has come. Another season winds down tonight. Bama vs Clemson 4.

Who yall got?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2019)

bammy in a tight one...maybe 31-29.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama 45, Clemson 13.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama 45, Clemson 13.



Good lord Bo$$ is looking for a blowout.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

34-31 Clemson


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 7, 2019)

I think it will definitely be close, but I am taking Clemson.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 7, 2019)

who brings the best defense tonight, slow down the run game and puts pressure on the QB.....

big man football, physical in the line of scrimmage.

Alabama - a good game within the 7 pt spread

roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

Dawgs win it in a close one


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson. I still don't think Alabama is _that _good. Georgia should have beat them.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs win it in a close one


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama by at least 14,,,,38 -21


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 7, 2019)

Tigers 28 Bama 21


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

I think Trevor Lawrence will cut his hair after this game from being snatched by it so many times.

Bama Rolls!


----------



## JSnake (Jan 7, 2019)

I just hope it goes down to the last couple of minutes of play but don't really care who wins it. Usually a SEC homer but Climpson is an SEC team masquerading in the ACC. 

I do think Trevor Lawrence looks like he was grown in a lab or something though.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 7, 2019)

Don't know who wins. Hope its gonna be a tight game till the end. It is the 2 most physical teams in football so should be a slobber knocker. Richard


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think Trevor Lawrence will cut his hair after this game from being snatched by it so many times.
> 
> Bama Rolls!



He may very well wear it in a bun tonight


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He may very well wear it in a bun tonight




  

I'll give it to the kid.. He has some beautiful hair..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

Fast forward 20 years and after he doesn't make it in the NFL.. He could always go into being a weather man..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm pulling for Clemson, but think Bama wins easily. Thinking Bama's defense will be a very angry bunch tonight, and play lights out from the start. I also think Bama's running game will be hard to stop tonight. 

*GO TIGERS!*


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll give it to the kid.. He has some beautiful hair..



He's a pink hair bow away from Mudducker picking him up in a Valdosta bar.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fast forward 20 years and after he doesn't make it in the NFL.. He could always go into being a weather man..


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's a pink hair bow away from Mudducker picking him up in a Valdosta bar.......


? ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Trevor starts the game looking like this






By halftime, looks like this.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bammer wins again. Trevor="Sunshine" from the movie Remember the Titans.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll give it to the kid.. He has some beautiful hair..


this.  Plus if he ever decides to pull a bruce jenner he will be in good shape?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

bama 35-28. dont realy matter.  beating the dogs twice in 18 was sweet. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Clemson. I still don't think Alabama is _that _good. Georgia should have beat them.




so you dont think the dogs could beat clemson


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> so you dont think the dogs could beat clemson




I doubt it. Our Thugs would be tripping over themselves trying to get Trevor's phone number and afraid to hit her.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> this.  Plus if he ever decides to pull a bruce jenner he will be in good shape?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

I want the boys in the stripes not to be the deciding factor in the game.
Give us a good knock down drag out game.
Bama by a TD.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry's girlfriend had "man hands".


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> so you dont think the dogs could beat clemson


Not the way they played against Texas. Dawgs have the talent to beat both Bama and Clemson. I don't think the coach has learned how to win those big games yet.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

I love the SEC but I'm tired of Saban winning everything.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson 35 - 27


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama the trophy is already engraved


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Not the way they played against Texas. Dawgs have the talent to beat both Bama and Clemson. I don't think the coach has learned how to win those big games yet.



This. ^  The players haven't learned how to win yet either. 

In other news today the Tide will roll tonight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*GO CLEMSON!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Dagum, Slayer has a crush on Trevor!!! Haters going to hate....er love I reckon!

I have a funny feeling that it wont be close tonight, one way or the other.

Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

rdt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Dagum, Slayer has a crush on Trevor!!! Haters going to hate....er love I reckon!
> 
> I have a funny feeling that it wont be close tonight, one way or the other.
> 
> Go Tigers!!!!



  

I only have one crush and it's on ME!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Dagum, Slayer has a crush on Trevor!!! Haters going to hate....er love I reckon!
> 
> I have a funny feeling that it wont be close tonight, one way or the other.
> 
> Go Tigers!!!!




And he actually wore this jersey..


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he actually wore this jersey..


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks a little like AOC except for the hair,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## alphachief (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama by two touchdowns.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

7pts or less will decide this game!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

My tide going to roll all the way in this one. Got my mullet A on the1985 custom delux looking sharp heading to the vfw


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> My tide going to roll all the way in this one. Got my mullet A on the1985 custom delux looking sharp heading to the vfw


Enjoy...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> My tide going to roll all the way in this one. Got my mullet A on the1985 custom delux looking sharp heading to the vfw



Make sure you pick up a Diablo sandwhich and a Dr Peppa before the game Boss hog.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he actually wore this jersey..


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson 27-13


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> My tide going to roll all the way in this one. Got my mullet A on the1985 custom delux looking sharp heading to the vfw


way to go. rdt


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Dabo da man tonight .
He be laughing already.
The Roy bus go be rolling.

Saban be looking like he blow dry his hair too much.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I love the SEC but I'm tired of Saban winning everything.


Trump said we would get tired of winning


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama by a bunch. Blowout by half time


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Bama by a bunch. Blowout by half time


Not against Clemson hardly ever beat them over 7pts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2019)

> CFP NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP





> Santa Clara, CA





> Line: ALA -5.5



One of the 14-0 perfect record teams will have their undefeated record end tonight. 

More pressure is on the defending National Champion. 

Expecting a good close competitive game.  

Let's get it on.










> *Alabama's Nick Saban, Clemson's Dabo Swinney ready for fourth CFP showdown*





> ESPN
> Published on Jan 6, 2019





> Alabama Crimson Tide head coach Nick Saban and Clemson Tigers head coach Dabo Swinney sit down with Chris Fowler to talk about a fourth consecutive College Football Playoff. The pair talk about the journey to the title game, including picking the same vacation spot as one another.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Anybody but Bama


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

rdt


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

If TL comes out rocking pigtails Bammer better tighten up


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 7, 2019)

Roll Tide Roll !!! Bear is watching from above, do him proud !


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 7, 2019)

Good interview.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Trump said we would get tired of winning


Hmmmmm. Guess he was right. Again. ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

rdt


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Hope y'all have a great time there, M6! Keep the pics coming. I hope you get that picture with Saban you've been wanting so badly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I am probably as wrong as usual, but I dont think Clemson has seen anything close to what they are going to see tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I believe the boy with the long hair will see much turf tonight.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I believe the boy with the long hair will see much turf tonight.



He will remember #92.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Congratulations on Clemson's QB as he begins his path to being a transgender woman.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

GA branging the heat! We shall see. Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Slayer, you could kiss him. Would be like kissing your mom, wife and a NC trophy all at once.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> GA branging the heat! We shall see. Go Tigers!!!!



GA aint playing.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

That one clemson cheerleader should never have to work a day in her life. WOW HAWT


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure who wins but Clemson has the better looking cheerleaders ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*GO CLEMSON!*


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That one clemson cheerleader should never have to work a day in her life. WOW


Beat me !


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That one clemson cheerleader should never have to work a day in her life. WOW HAWT



Now Throwback you should not be paying attention, to things such as that.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> GA aint playing.


Yall nudnic's are brangin the Alabamastan heat in this thread...I Love G BTW. 

Go Tigers!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Now Throwback you should not be paying attention, to things such as that.



A blind man couldn't ignore that one. Scorcher


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Dang Saban is short. That girl interviewing him was a foot taller than him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 7, 2019)

I'll say this and I'm done for the night. If we happen to lose to Clemson, I can't think of better guy to lose to than Dabo. He seems like a great guy. With that said, I hope that he comes in 2nd place. Roll Tide Roll baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> A blind man couldn't ignore that one. Scorcher



Well we can still look cant we.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Let's get it Tigers


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Pick 6! TD Clemson!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Woooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Pick 6 Clempsun.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

7-0 Clemson


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

Rut roe


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Why would he throw that pass. Alabama is dominating the LOS and could have run it down their throat.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 7, 2019)

Did not run the ball once that series! So aggravating! RUN THE BALL!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

May see Hurts soon !


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

dang


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 7, 2019)

Was that the Heisman QB. Lol


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> Was that the Heisman QB. Lol



That was


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua made up for his bad throw.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Here we go


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

wow


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Tua made up for his bad throw.


Quick


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Loving this


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

GO CLEMSON !


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

I love a good defensive struggle


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

HERE TO PLAY!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Clemson


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I wish as a fan this game would see both teams in the 50's. I am thinking one might make it to 50. But not Clemson.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE WILL SEE SOME
HIGH SCORING. IF NOBODY GETS HURT!


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2019)

Tigers ain't skeered


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I wish as a fan this game would see both teams in the 50's. I am thinking one might make it to 50. But not Clemson.


Dang B0$$ you was my buddy til just then.


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Clemson!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That one clemson cheerleader should never have to work a day in her life. WOW HAWT



Dang missed that. Guess if you snooze you lose!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 7, 2019)

These guys are a level above everyone else.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like we got us a game, fellas.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

What happened to defense.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

Good roll out.

Missed FG


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

I doubt Throwback even knows what the score is! 

14-13 Tigers after the failed extra point


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

This game better not come down to a PAT. Which I dont think it will.


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson wins by 1


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 7, 2019)

Them missed pat’s always come back to bite you


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 955239



FORGET THE GAME. JUST KEEP ALL
CAMERA ANGLES ON HER!

SUPER HAWT'


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama want to use hotrod for a few


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

What happened? I was looking at throwbacks post


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 955239



Thanks. That will wake you up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

They dont have a PK on the payroll.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 7, 2019)

As many soccer players they are in this country. How do you miss an extra point?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> What happened? I was looking at throwbacks post



Throwback is very distracted from the game.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson threw the bomb early


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

It is so much fun to watch a game like this.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is so much fun to watch a game like this.


Yes and not watch your red and black blood running down the street...


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Love howwe push them out of bounds no call roll em up tide


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson misses their stud DT that’s suspended


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That one clemson cheerleader should never have to work a day in her life. WOW HAWT



That was one bad woman!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Butch Jones on TV, he is running the offense.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama hurting themselves.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Great 1st quarter, but Bama pretty much dominated it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama never gets beat by another team just themselves


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Good game so far. Looking forward to seeing Saban throw his headset soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Let's get a stop here D!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> As many soccer players they are in this country. How do you miss an extra point?



Think the only thing Alabama fears is their own kicker.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

rdt


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Way to stop them!

GO CLEMSON!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Good game so far. Bama would be out in front without their miscues.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

They just showed Clemsons Drill Team.

Every one of them was super HAWT'


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

No way we don't get flags


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Yes and not watch your red and black blood running down the street...



Bamer did not make our blood run Unk.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

LOOKS LIKE CLEMSON FIXIN' TO ANSWER


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Was that not helmet to helmet...hmmm make up no call


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Why can't UGA have an offense like this. We get all jumbled up on the line and get nothing on a run up the middle


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

SCORE


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

TD CLEMSON!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

TD Clemson!

21-16 Tigers


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

That was a drive. Now Alabama got to make one.


----------



## Horns (Jan 7, 2019)

This game final score could be 70-72


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow! Clemson scoring at will


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Goldilocks and the Tigers are balling out! Just for you Charlie!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

Can’t believe our Woody homers aren’t rooting for their conference.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

We got us a foot race to the finish.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow! Clemson scoring at will



Will never was very good. Dont know why he is starting.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Can’t believe our Woody homers aren’t rooting for their conference.


Only certain teams I can root for.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

I think the Dawgs put more pressure on Tua.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban not happy right now.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama starting to grind the Clemson defense. Lots of hands on the hips between plays for Clemson. Bama is pounding them with the running game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

WOW


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Clemson


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

I believe I would be playing Hurts on the next series.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Mercy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought the early QB mistakes would be made by Lawrence


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua's fourth interception two games.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought the early QB mistakes would be made by Lawrence



Tago looks rattled.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

These announcers are all about Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Renfroe with a nice catch in his 8th season!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Tago looks rattled.



He fooled us early season. Uga and Clemson have somewhat exposed the hawaiian


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama D back on their heels.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Oops.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

*TD Clemson!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

TD CLEMSON


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

BAMA' GETTING KILLED!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Anybody else see the Bamer kick the guy after the tackle.


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua for Heisman. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Game aint over by a long shot.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s 14 points Tago has handed Clemson. Better put Hurts in and stabilize this situation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

28-16 Tigers

Tide getting smacked around!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

ND put up a better fight in the first half than Bamas D is. Surprising.
Bamas D has looked like garbage since the first quarter of Oklahoma game.
They better get it figured out?


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Our QB's need 3 years to get ready. Maybe back to back freshmen winning NC'S. Trevor much better than Fromm...maybe the offense


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody else see the Bamer kick the guy after the tackle.


They do play dirty from time to time but Refs give Bama the blind eye


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Come on my tide need to get rolling. I don't wanna take all my stickers off tonight


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> Trevor much better than Fromm...maybe the offense



Well I doan no bout all at rip.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Wonder how many of those $27 beers Mathew6 is throwing down about now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

I hope Maria Taylor asks Saban at the half if we'll see Hurts tonight!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

We need to get rid of Chaney and expand our play book


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Wonder how many of those $27 beers Mathew6 is throwing down about now.



He’s probably switched up to brown likker by now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

let's go D!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama got this. 
Stop the turnovers and flip the script. Bama will win by 14. Believe it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama needs to keep it on the ground.


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2019)

OUCH.......Clemson just pancaked the QB


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Tigers! Break his ancles.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Boom! Sack...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Ouch! Tuna got smoked!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

This has to be embarrassing for Bama homers.


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Go Tigers! Break his ancles.




Clemson D is getting it done !!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Drinking heavily.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*GO CLEMSON!*


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

The yellow flags are about to start falling. Some key PI penalties and the tide will be fine. Mines tide


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gonna see Jalen Hurts soon.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This has to be embarrassing for Bama homers.


Sure hope so.  Lots of rabbit ear Tv's getting smashed in a meth fueled anger just west.....


----------



## Dub (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Drinking heavily.




You ain't alone, bro......you ain't alone.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

Alabama mafia is rolling out to go whack some referees families


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

No you don't want to break the ankle just bum him up a little because we know what happens if they change quarterbacks


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

This when Bama likes to start playing dirty. Keep watching. You'll see.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Time for my hurts


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 7, 2019)

Just stupid mistakes! 2 int’s, kick off out of bounds, and a missed extra point. Bama done got too cocky


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

TUA'S pappy will stripe his legs at halftime.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Late hit. Sabans check didn't clear yet


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> This when Bama likes to start playing dirty. Keep watching. You'll see.



Just win baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I would not get too worried about Bama, remember UGA had a big lead in the first half against them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Game aint over by a long shot.


Nope. Put your foot on the gas Dabo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

ga284 said:


> TUA'S pappy will stripe his legs at halftime.


????


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

One thing about it, Clemson’s quarterback sure ain’t playing like a Freshman.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

lol announcers pulling for bama


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> One thing about it, Clemson’s quarterback sure ain’t playing like a Freshman.




Our high school played him twice.  If we ever thought we had a chance it's obvious we were kidding ourselves


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I would not like to ask Saban for an autograph right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama blowing snot on the sidelines


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2019)

TRevor has some amazing footwork and skills. Looks NFL ready.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Field goal! 31-16 Tigers


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Maybe they will ask SABAN if they are getting beat or are they beating themselves.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

6 where you at brother


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*GO CLEMSON *


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Better keep your foot on their throats Bama comes out after half a different animal


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Wont stay that way long.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Herbie says roll tide. They get the ball 2nd half. Big stop...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Might see Hurts in the second half.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Tulip sucks put hurts in


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> 6 where you at brother



Think he’s at the game. Wonder if he’ll leave at halftime.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Might see Hurts in the second half.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

Fabio on fire tonight.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban going to bring in the white guy


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


>


Man, it's too early for that!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Somehow, some way Alabama will start getting back into it.  Does Mack Wilson have referee relatives?  Last year he got away with slamming Fromm's head into the ground and this year he targeted Lawrence helmet to helmet and still no call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Fabio on fire tonight.


Yup! Goldielocks looking good so far!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> Saban going to bring in the white guy



?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

In 4 and half quarters Bama has given up almost 70 pts in the playoffs. Good thing they have a great offense. Let's see if they can pull this off in the second half.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Like I said this game is far from over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

If Clemson comes out and mashes that pedal like I'm mashing these beers...

OH BOY


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson and that Cartersville boy are looking very solid. Still can't count bama out


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Surprised the mighty Bama D hasn't been able to sack Goldilocks yet.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Clemson comes out and mashes that pedal like I'm mashing these beers...
> 
> OH BOY



Guess we’ll have to see who passes out first!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Boy these jokers singing sound awful!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey, I thought TUA was going to play the  UKULELE at halftime.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

not looking good. lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess we’ll have to see who passes out first!



Nick Saban will pass out and be carried off the field by Goldilocks before I pass out


----------



## TomC (Jan 7, 2019)

The music this generation likes is just..................................


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> not looking good. lol.


Are you seeing a lot of Bama fans? Game ain't over yet! Y'all always seem to pull a lucky charm out at the last, lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Boy these jokers singing sound awful!


Just wait.....lil Wayne gonna come out and and make these idiots sound like the Eagles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> not looking good. lol.



Bama will come out skrong in the 2nd half
 brother


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 7, 2019)

I hope Clempsun can play 4 quarters of football and do what we couldn’t do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama will come out skrong in the 2nd half
> brother



Dont leave just yet


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Is that a witch?


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Screaming is singing. come on tide


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

Is that 6 on stage now? Brown linker got to him.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Surprised the mighty Bama D hasn't been able to sack Goldilocks yet.


Wonder what the Great Quinen Williams has been doing ? I thought I seen him on the side lines trying to catch his breath


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

This is probably better than the bama band


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

mark-7mag said:


> I hope Clempsun can play 4 quarters of football and do what we couldn’t do.



They will.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

I bed fish in the spring with glasses like that


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

What music?

Dude got on skripper boots


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

Getting our butts handed to us.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

Can’t understand a word 6 was sayin.....but like that hat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you Jesus that's over with! Mercy!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Was going to turn in but I gotta stay up and watch the copy cats take down and shut up the bammers.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

I wore a scarf and robe like that to the stand this evening. With muck boots of course


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Big7 said:


> What music?
> 
> Dude got on skripper boots



All that money and he's wearing a shirt from the Children's Place


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Getting our butts handed to us.


Other than those suspended, is anyone sitting out for draft reasons? Yeah, I'm surprised at what I've seen so far.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

No one sitting out that I know of. We are certainly missing Christian Miller who is out with a pulled hamstring. Our best edge rusher.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

I call the game about even now....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

What’s up with Bama 6?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

When bama gets pressure Lawrence is inconsistent


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

Look for some pressure in the second half


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

This just in , several Bama  players  are sitting out the second half and declaring for the draft.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Getting our butts handed to us.



Not you are not. You get the ball to start the second half and just need to take it down there and score. Yall can do that running I think.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Surprised Tua is still in the game


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer was a no show during the pups game and now 6 a no show in Bamas game. The 2 biggest talkers disappear during their games when behind!!! C'mon fellas, it's all in fun win or lose. Where are ya 6? Maybe he's at the game?


He is there. He's been in here too.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban is the king of adjustments


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Illegal grounding.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Snook, m6 posted at top of page!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama D is looking like crap


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Actually bottom on last page.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

But their O is looking great.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama D is looking like crap



They've not been the same Bama d we're used to all year


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> He is there. He's been in here too.


Yea I saw it after I posted. Hope he is having a great time at the game. A lot of game left. Bama can score in a hurry.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

In case y'all missed it earlier
I'd love to see her mama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson's defense has Bama shook up


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback, why you keep distracting me from the NC game?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 955256In case y'all missed it earlier
> I'd love to see her mama



I can’t watch the game for trying to look at Clemson’s cheerleaders on the sidelines.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama missing SEC officiating...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

LOL And the Tide was denied!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Stole that play from Georgia


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Fake kick!!!
Classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2019)

Fake FG


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Kirby rubbing off on Nick


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

He learning from Kirby!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Mark Richt has loss control of Bama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban is desperate. WOW


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

See where Kirby gets it from!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Or maybe Kirby stole it from the **** , I meant the Tide


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 7, 2019)

And now I believe that it’s over for Bama, I cannot believe Saban did not call a timeout when he seen Clemson playing safe. Unbelievable


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 7, 2019)

What the heck was that?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban just pulled a not so Smart


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Wonder if Saban asked Kirby about that call.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They've not been the same Bama d we're used to all year


Missing Pruitt is my guess


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

How many are staying up just to see Bama lose?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I know all the Bamers will pile on Saban for the fake like they did with Kirby.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Now the bammers get a little taste of the art of the fake kicking game lol!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Guess Alabama really is scared of their kicker.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Not the fake field goal!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

This is not surprising.
Georgia had this team beat.
Twice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

That is one thing I wished that Nick had not taught Kirby.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 955256In case y'all missed it earlier
> I'd love to see her mama


Definitely did not.  I specifically told my son she was hot. Only cause my wife was not in the room lol


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Nicky got all the titles. Nobody going to second guess him. Anybody else...


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Saban is desperate. WOW


He's got to get his team jump-started and that what the fake fieldgoal is suppose to do


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

TD Clemson!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Nick is feeling like a human again. Must be humiliating for him


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Another 6 for the big urnge!   So much for that pressure


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s the way Clemson


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Aint looking to good right now.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Uh oh. Mines tide. Nooooo


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Everybody I pull for...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

*37-16 All Tigers!*

And it has begun! Tide fans have had enough!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

I wonder if 6's $2 is refundable?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Game, set, match. Turn out the lights, the party’s over. They say that all good things must end.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Now, will we see Hurts?


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

BAMA , be like korch what's happening


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

I hope that wasn't M6!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I know all the Bamers will pile on Saban for the fake like they did with Kirby.



The fake isnt what lost the game though. This is a BEATING


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oh my


X2


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Definitely did not.  I specifically told my son she was hot. Only cause my wife was not in the room lol



Yeah right Buck.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Definitely did not.  I specifically told my son she was hot. Only cause my wife was not in the room lol



Way up past my bed time. Guess I’ll dream of cheerleaders tonight!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Poor coaching by the tide. These tide players are acting like all they had to do is show up


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh my. I'm hearing wails and gun shots bout 100 miles west of me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

That GA boy Trevor Lawrence getting revenge for the Dawgs!

Go Dawgs and Go Clemson!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The fake isnt what lost the game though. This is a BEATING



It’s an ugly beating.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

He aint hurt nothing but pride.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I gonna tell yall Bama aint out of this game yet.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

B


Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 955259


Better , not put the foot on the brakes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Question of the night. 


Was Notre Dame really that bad?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure about yall but I'd love to see a pick 6 here


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua has had happy feet all night.


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Never count Saban out , I have a couple times the past year and it hurt even worse


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama 45, Clemson 13.


I’m a bama fan but it looks like you’re close on score.....just swap the teams lol....

Bout to go get my Clemson hat out of the closet 

My MIL so happy that Clemson doing something her dawgs couldn’t lol


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

That was nice!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

It aint over yet, but I did miss predict.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Is anyone else seeing how many times both Clemson and Alabama defensive lineman are lining up offsides?  That really perturbs me after the phantom offsides against Tyler Simmons last year.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Never count Saban out , I have a couple times the past year and it hurt even worse


I just told my wife it ain’t 4th quarter yet


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Alabama needs to be protected against mayhem like Clemson.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I would still pick Alabama if someone held a gun on me. But they can not make another mistake and hope to win.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Question of the night.
> 
> 
> Was Notre Dame really that bad?


You see the Vandy game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Ballgame right here


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson got away with a hold on previous play.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Dabo must have wrote a bigger check than Saban this year after that hold.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd bring in Hurts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You see the Vandy game


Nope but I'm seeing Clemson dismantle Bama in much the same way they did ND


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama getting taken to the woodshed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

What a throw and catch!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

Am I the only one thinking Clem getting away with physical harassment - two obvious times that could’ve turned the game.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson’s quarterback is playing like he should have won the Heisman trophy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Am I the only one thinking Clem getting away with physical harassment - two obvious times that could’ve turned the game.



Yes


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

That was not a fumble.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yes



Homer


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama missing SEC Officiating...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nick is feeling like a human again. Must be humiliating for him




At the halftime interview he sounded nervous


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

What a catch!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Now this is qb and reciever play.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama hasn’t had a pass rush all night.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Peyton manning jr


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Looked like there should have also been targeting on the QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> I’m a bama fan but it looks like you’re close on score.....just swap the teams lol....
> 
> Bout to go get my Clemson hat out of the closet
> 
> My MIL so happy that Clemson doing something her dawgs couldn’t lol



Because we did not keep our foot on the pedal. That was our coaches fault.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

I can't believe some recruiting services had Fields in front of Lawrence.  How in the world did UGA let him go to Clemson?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

Fixin to score. AGAIN.

SEE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

TD Clemson! What a throw and catch!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua is getting his butt tore slap up when he gets home


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Game over. I’m out.


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Goodnight ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 7, 2019)

Finnebaum show will double as suicide hotline tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

The fire can now be put out Elfiiii.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*TD CLEMSON!*


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

Amazing what happens when Alabama plays without paid off referees ain't it?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama' better put that white boy in
so it will be almost fair.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Tide looking like my Noles


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2019)

Shall I be the first to say "Roll Tears Roll"?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Love you all!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson's beating Bama worse than Tex beat Ga! ????


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 7, 2019)

I have seen enough. Great game Clemson. You made bama quit


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

*44-16 All Tigers*


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua be saying whose yo daddy


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Man I feel like Tide is getting Rolled!!! Bawawahaha!!


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I can't believe some recruiting services had Fields in front of Lawrence.  How in the world did UGA let him go to Clemson?


I remember being very unhappy about it.  I watched him for years and saw this coming a long time ago.  It was no comparison.  Lawrence is a 6'6" Drew Brees.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Dabo molesting those Bama kids like a Catholic priest


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama is beating themselves bad


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Game over. I’m out.



Bad to get old and have to go to bed so you can get up for work tomorrow. Bet one time in your prime you could of stayed up all night and gone straight in to work.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> Peyton manning jr


He was actually committed to us for a long time


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Justin Fields transferring to Alabama


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dabo molesting those Bama kids like a Catholic priest



That was Notre Dame’s excuse.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 7, 2019)

Premature Congrats to Clemson!
Roll Tide.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Lawrence is a freshman, his best 2 WR's are freshman, I don't see Clemson losing a game the next 2 years if they have any type of defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

That was a heck of a play by Tua.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

He is the best passer I have ever seen under pressure.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I can't believe some recruiting services had Fields in front of Lawrence.  How in the world did UGA let him go to Clemson?



Clemson gave TL a chance


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I do think about 75% of that has to do with the receivers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

They should just show T's cheerleader the rest of the game. This one is over!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Barring a 4th quarter collapse I've never seen a true freshman QB perform this well, on this stage, for the entire game. Tua led a great comeback but it wasnt the whole game


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> I remember being very unhappy about it.  I watched him for years and saw this coming a long time ago.  It was no comparison.  Lawrence is a 6'6" Drew Brees.



Richt should have been recruiting this kid in kindergarten.  Only time he ever looked really rattled in HS was when Rome and Adam Anderson harassed him every play.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

It ain't over.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

Lawrence didn't look anything like this the first 5 or 6 games he started. To say Fields is nothing like this kid is just talk. Fields may not ever be as good as Lawrence but Fields is a fantastic talent and now he is matched up with Day. I think I will wait and reserve judgement for now. 
Lawrence balling tonight though!!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Lets Go Tigers!!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

It be over


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Boom shakalaka.  Go Tigers!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

That done it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Clemson gave TL a chance



Because TL could read a defense and go beyond the first progression without panicking and trying to run.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Again, the Tide was denied! Awesome goal line defensive stand by the Tigers!


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 7, 2019)

well, lee corso finally picked correctly.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

WAY TO GO CLEMSON!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Lawrence is a freshman, his best 2 WR's are freshman, I don't see Clemson losing a game the next 2 years if they have any type of defense.


Imagine what kind of career Lawrence can have


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Never thought I would see a day that Bama has 1st and goal on the 2 and can't get in


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

What a display of red zone defense tonight by Clemson


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 7, 2019)

A QB keep on 4th and goal. Who's calling Bamas plays tonight?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I can't believe some recruiting services had Fields in front of Lawrence.  How in the world did UGA let him go to Clemson?


Lawrence and his family are Tennessee fans, he was committed to UT for awhile.  Then Butch botched it up by offering Martinez,  I think


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

riprap said:


> It ain't over.


It is now


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> A QB keep on 4th and goal. Who's calling Bamas plays tonight?


Jim Chaney Jr.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Never saw this coming


----------



## weagle (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow!  Did not see this coming.  Clemson D is swarming.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Because TL could read a defense and go beyond the first progression without panicking and trying to run.



Ok


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama shouldn't have been in the playoffs. Way overrated!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tide looking like my Noles


Look like Tarzan,  play like Jane


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Where's bamageorgialine guy?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Homer



I am not at home, I am in Kentucky.


----------



## across the river (Jan 7, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> I remember being very unhappy about it.  I watched him for years and saw this coming a long time ago.  It was no comparison.  Lawrence is a 6'6" Drew Brees.



Go back and pull up some threads on this forum from earlier this year.   Some of us called it months ago.  If you watched Lawrence play in person you saw this coming.   If you watched Fields play in person, you knew was a heck of a specimen with tons of athletic ability, but you also knew he couldn't read a defense.  Lawrence was  reading defense pre-snap, progressing though his reads, and moving in the pocket throw as a shore in high school.   Fields was first read then tuck and run as a senior.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama losing the LOS.... pitiful


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am not at home, I am in Kentucky.



Clemsoning in Kentucky


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Fire Sott Cochran


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Where's bamageorgialine guy?



He got one foot in Bama ant the other one in Georgia.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Ok



If he were better than Fromm, he would have played.  Smart is not loyal to the older player, only the best player who will help him win.  Just like Eason, Fromm was the better player, but TL is on a different planet than Fromm, or Eason, or Fields.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Clemson has a punter?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

across the river said:


> Go back and pull up some threads on this forum from earlier this year.   Some of us called it months ago.  If you watched Lawrence play in person you saw this coming.   If you watched Fields play in person, you knew was a heck of a specimen with tons of athletic ability, but you also knew he couldn't read a defense.  Lawrence was  reading defense pre-snap, progressing though his reads, and moving in the pocket throw as a shore in high school.   Fields was first read then tuck and run as a senior.


I've been saying it. The kid has it all. Including the hair.


----------



## Duff (Jan 7, 2019)

Freshman QB was unbelievable, along with the WR, but Clemson D is the mvp. Bama’s O been confused all night. And that doesn’t happen very much.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Jim Chaney Jr.



More like Lon Chaney, Jr.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Keep it up. Go Tigers!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've been saying it. The kid has it all. Including the hair.


???


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Bunch of copycats


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Come on tide. I'll need counseling with my fellow tideans...but we are coming back


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

MAKE FUN OF THAT HAIR NOW!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama losing because of Butch Jones on the staff , he can screw up anything


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I've been saying it. The kid has it all. Including the hair.


But does he have ins on it? Lo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama shouldn't have been in the playoffs. Way overrated!


Are you saying the committee didn’t get it right. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban is washed up. The dynasty is finally starting to crumble.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Fixing to stike midnight.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Bringing my boy in too late


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Too little too late?


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh no they switched quarterbacks


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

The greatest QB of all time just got benched.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome to the NFL Jalen


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Should have left TUA in to take some more  beating.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

That was a white flag putting Hurts in.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Punting? All in the come back plan.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

ga284 said:


> Should have left TUA in to take some more  beating.


He will start acting like he is hurt


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

No way you take Tua out of the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bunch of copycats


Yeah, you heard that as well. Me and my bro were laughing at that. Saban is a goober!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*CONGRATULATIONS CLEMSON!*


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

No mo 2nd and 23...44-16 10:02 4th come back of a lifetime


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

The only bad thing about this is my Dawgs will have to beat Bama and Clemson to get to the Natty now


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Saban is washed up. The dynasty is finally starting to crumble.


The game has passed him bye!!!!! Bama will probably let him go before mornin!!!!

By the way 6, bama sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Can we say Rout


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> The game has passed him bye!!!!! Bama will probably let him go before mornin!!!!
> 
> By the way 6, bama sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bammers run that mouth in our game threads, and go hide under the bed when they get smacked around.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Were having a tough time not playing tua Mississippi teams


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Tua be like korch put Jalen in


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban to Tampa


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

I never thought after the 3rd drive Clemson had it in the bag. WOW


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 7, 2019)

Mercy. No- that's what Bama fans are saying.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

Lol Bama has quit!!!!!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Wonder what ELI be saying


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Come on! Put 50 on them!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

2 best teams in the sec getting smoked it post season!!!!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 7, 2019)

Fear the hair


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

They stupid leaving Lawrence in the game this late.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Only good thing about this, is that we will see a lot less of the Bandwagon fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I hope somebody is looking out for 6.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Because we did not keep our foot on the pedal. That was our coaches fault.


Look how close you called that score though! Just had the scores mixed up with the team.  

I figured Clemson would be in the mid 40’s but had Bama around 28.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 7, 2019)

Wonder if Clemson’s quarterback will get a kiss after the game from Throwback’s cheerleader!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> 2 best teams in the sec getting smoked it post season!!!!


We didn't get smoked. This is what you call getting smoked.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

For me and my house, we are Tigers though and through.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I hope somebody is looking out for 6.


probably too much to drink by now


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

Go CLEMSON 
Glad to see Bama get that butt whopped bad!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Rammer Jammer Clemson done dropped the hammer on the Tide!


----------



## Duff (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Only good thing about this, is that we will see a lot less of the Bandwagon fans.




That and Saban’s press conference in a bit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I wish as a fan this game would see both teams in the 50's. I am thinking one might make it to 50. But not Clemson.



Well they got a chance here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> For me and my house, we are Tigers though and through.


Congrats, man! Y'all looked mighty impressive tonight. Happy for you!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 7, 2019)

Rammer Jammer 
Here's your butt Bama!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 7, 2019)

Ha. Tweet of the night:

Kirby Smart: I’m calling a fake punt no matter how dumb it is.

 Saban: Hold my beer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We didn't get smoked. This is what you call getting smoked.


That is true, the pups kept scrapping but Bama has quit!!!! Embarrassing for Bama fans.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Saban looks tired after all those meetings with Tampa. It's obvious how poorly prepared the team is.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2019)

gratulation's to Clemson what a beat down


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Done put the backups in


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 7, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> If he were better than Fromm, he would have played.  Smart is not loyal to the older player, only the best player who will help him win.  Just like Eason, Fromm was the better player, but TL is on a different planet than Fromm, or Eason, or Fields.



Ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Venables is making over 2 mil a year? No wonder he hasnt left.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Congrats to Clemson.

What a game they played. WOW


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Come on! Put 50 on them!



Go for 2 cocah


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 7, 2019)

15-0, unbelievable, GoTigers!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh well Bamer nor GA were as good as we thought they were. Good game Clemson. Yall out hustled, out fought and out coached Bama tonight.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama losing streak at 1.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

They layed down.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 7, 2019)

Dabo is a Great Godly respectable man. Class act


----------



## antharper (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Trevor starts the game looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tua !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Tigers!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Trevor didnt even mess his hair


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Cant wait to see Willie in that position next year. ????


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 7, 2019)

It'll be interesting to see how Lawrence holds up under the spotlight after this. True freshman dominating in the NC and leading them to 15-0 season the way he's played. I've got a feeling he's going to be somewhat distracted and feeling the pressure going into next season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Congrats Tigers!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Oh well Bamer nor GA were as good as we thought they were. Good game Clemson. Yall out hustled, out fought and out coached Bama tonight.


Maybe Notre Dame wasn’t so bad after all?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

Bama got bullied on national TV on the big stage. What an embarrassment to the SEC. I love it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

*RDT! Really Destroyed Tide! *


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 7, 2019)

A picture of Bamas defense will be printed on milk cartons by morning. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Maybe Notre Dame wasn’t so bad after all?



Nah ND is still a bad team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama got bullied on national TV on the big stage. What an embarrassment to the SEC. I love it!



I never thought I'd see the day...?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2019)

Tough loss for sure...but, we beat everyone else we played, so there is that


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

Duff said:


> That and Saban’s press conference in a bit



It would be fun if that girl ask him why he did not start Hurts.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord please watch over Phyllis from Bama tonight.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 7, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> 15-0, unbelievable, GoTigers!


From a Bama fan.......hats off to Clemson. They owned us!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 7, 2019)

Kelly Bryant is smart fella.
Congrats Clemson. Very impressive.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Dabo got a wet Willy by one of the players!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It would be fun if that girl ask him why he did not start Hurts.



Not sure any of the media should even ask him a question. Probably best if everyone just sits there in silence. ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Look how close you called that score though! Just had the scores mixed up with the team.
> 
> I figured Clemson would be in the mid 40’s but had Bama around 28.



Missed that one big time, must have drank too much of the Kool-Aid that the Bandwagoners been serving me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2019)

Congrats to Clemson.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> gratulation's to Clemson what a beat down



Classy 6.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lord please watch over Phyllis from Bama tonight.


Lol she is sitting outside on the wooden steps of her trailer chain smoking and talking to her self as we speak!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Tough loss for sure...but, we beat everyone else we played, so there is that



You did Ripper and if you played Clemson 10 times, I think it would be 5 and 5.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Paul F, will call in drunk tomorrow.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm not sure about that, this CLEMSON group is special, top to bottom, but thank you for the encouragement


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 8, 2019)

Clemson played out of their heads!!! Amazing! Took Bama to the woodshed. 

Roll Tide!!!! Still on the road to 18!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Tough loss for sure...but, we beat everyone else we played, so there is that


Just choked in the big game. Awesomeness


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm just glad Clemson beat Bama' for
two reasons.

I like Clemson.

Had it worked out Clemson had tp play
UGA, they would have beat UGA EVEN
WORSE AND I'D HAD TO LISTEN ABOUT
BAD CALLS AGAINST UGA ALL THROUGH
THE OFF SEASON.

PS.. CLEMSON WILL WIN NEXT SEASON
TOO. MAYBE EVEN MORE, AS MANY
GREAT FRESHMAN, SOPHOMORES 
AND JUNIORS AS THEY HAVE NOW.

COULD WELL BE A 4 YEAR
DYNASTY !


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Tough loss for sure...but, we beat everyone else we played, so there is that


Just the next loser


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

Beat your dogs


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2019)

Tua said it just didn’t go the way we wanted it to ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2019)

Trevor Lawrence...2019 Heisman


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 8, 2019)

That's why a conference should not have 2 teams in the CFP.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2019)

lol bama fans talk smack all season them cry when it's handed back to them


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

What has Clemson could have beat Georgia got to do with this conversation? UGA was not playing tonight, and nobody knows what may have happened if they did.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

antharper said:


> Tua said it just didn’t go the way we wanted it to ?



All he could think about is Papa Tua's belt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> What has Clemson could have beat Georgia got to do with this conversation? UGA was not playing tonight, and nobody knows what may have happened if they did.



Clemson wasnt to be denied tonight. It was their night and anything short of an NFL team was gonna get blasted. No turnovers and only one penalty is hard to beat.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

The Bama fans talking about UGA. Funny the Dawgs beat them 6 out of the last 8 quarters they played. Clemson did what they were supposed to and inserted that foot deep in that Bama butt in the 4th. Bama s luck ran out with a copycat offense. Boom shakalaka


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Tigers!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

And why would Dabo want to leave what he has built at Clemson to go coach at Bama when Nick retires???.?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> lol bama fans talk smack all season them cry when it's handed back to them



No crying here, Clemson was not to be denied. It was their game, well deserved win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Talk about kicking Saban in the mouth..


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2019)

The Tide was.....rolled.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 8, 2019)

Unfortunately the best college program got beat last night by a better team at the time. Just like GA got beat by a better team. No reason to make up excuses a loss is a loss. I herd all kinds of excuses about Ga(oh they didn't try) was probably the funniest one. Sure they tried their best. They were picked 5 for a reason.
The real reason Bama lost is because I made a bet with my woman. No matter who I bet on I always lose. True statement. I am sorry and should not have made the bet. I will not hear the end of it trust me.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Clemson’s quarterback is playing like he should have won the Heisman trophy.


He will next year.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow. Didn't see that one coming. 

ACC, dominating college football for the last three year span.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2019)

We Want Clemson!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

bullgator said:


> We Want Clemson!



No you don't.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 8, 2019)

"That's why a conference should not have 2 teams in the CFP."

the 4 best teams should be in the playoffs regardless of conference.

"We Want Clemson! "

not this year you didn't 

"Talk about kicking Saban in the mouth.. "

classic Under the porch life

roll tide


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ohhh muh head! Ugh!

Go Tigers!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> lol bama fans talk smack all season them cry when it's handed back to them


We only have to cry once though. We finally know how war eagle fans feel


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2019)

Suicide watch for Thug 6.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Unfortunately the best college program got beat last night by a better team at the time. Just like GA got beat by a better team. No reason to make up excuses a loss is a loss. I herd all kinds of excuses about Ga(oh they didn't try) was probably the funniest one. Sure they tried their best. They were picked 5 for a reason.
> The real reason Bama lost is because I made a bet with my woman. No matter who I bet on I always lose. True statement. I am sorry and should not have made the bet. I will not hear the end of it trust me.


I know for real!! Half of Clemson’s bandwagon fans last night were GA fans and war eagle fans.  I’m still hearing excuses about GA.

The GA fans living in my house and my mother in law didn’t care how good Clemson played last night, they only wanted someone to beat Bama.

I swear on a stack of bibles, my MIL got so mad at me during the last GA / AL game that she went outside saying “I’m so mad I could spit” ......went over to kick my truck tire, she missed and fell in the grass......her teeth fell out and I yelled “fumble on GA”!!!

It all started because she asked me when the last tine I watched GA play .....All I said was last year when we beat y’all ?

My daughter in law is a war eagle fan so I have to hear from her pointed head too!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Congrats to Clemson,,,,Wow,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like Saban just can't win the "Big Games"...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Guess I gotta change my Avatar,,,,TL might look girly,but he's a great QB,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe another Brady,,,,not as handsome though,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2019)

Climp rhymes with pimp and that's what they did to Alabama last night was pimp them


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> I know for real!! Half of Clemson’s bandwagon fans last night were GA fans and war eagle fans.  I’m still hearing excuses about GA.
> 
> The GA fans living in my house and my mother in law didn’t care how good Clemson played last night, they only wanted someone to beat Bama.
> 
> ...



I knew your son had excellent taste in women! War eagle!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Climp rhymes with pimp and that's what they did to Alabama last night wasn't pimp them


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2019)

The cream of the crop  Rose ? to the top. 
Another year in the books.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I knew your son had excellent taste in women! War eagle!


Ha ha yea. I’ve screamed war eagle a few times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

..


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Bama fans talking about UGA. Funny the Dawgs beat them 6 out of the last 8 quarters they played. Clemson did what they were supposed to and inserted that foot deep in that Bama butt in the 4th. Bama s luck ran out with a copycat offense. Boom shakalaka


I love the fact that you have to piggy back on Clemson...cause your lil doggies are losers...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Bama fans talking about UGA. Funny the Dawgs beat them 6 out of the last 8 quarters they played. Clemson did what they were supposed to and inserted that foot deep in that Bama butt in the 4th. Bama s luck ran out with a copycat offense. Boom shakalaka


When are you lil doggies gonna actually win something?...and copycat?...your entire program is a cheap knock off...Boom shakalaka...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> I love the fact that you have to piggy back on Clemson...cause your lil doggies are losers...



Kind of like you piggy back on to Auburn's loss last year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> When are you lil doggies gonna actually win something?...and copycat?...your entire program is a cheap knock off...Boom shakalaka...




And ^this^ is what makes watching Bama get destroyed so much sweeter!  

Auburn looked better against Clemson. And it's not even close..


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2019)

A famous Georgia statement.
Next Year!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 8, 2019)

"And ^this^ is what makes watching Bama get destroyed so much sweeter!  

Auburn looked better against Clemson. And it's not even close.. "

even more classic     

Under the porch life

Let me be the first to enlighten you...

Do you know the difference between Georgia and it's fans and Alabama and it's fans?

We at Alabama will be back, Roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "
> 
> Do you know the difference between Georgia and it's fans and Alabama and it's fans?




Our Family Trees don't look like Telephone Poles?


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 8, 2019)

“We’ll be back”.

Don’t think Alabama wants Clemson again any time soon.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 8, 2019)

Sitting on the dock of the bay watching the tide roll away! Love it hate Bama with a passion glad to see em get a beat down.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 8, 2019)

Bama, shut your mouth, shut your mouth.
Shut 
Your 
Mouth


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> I swear on a stack of bibles, my MIL got so mad at me during the last GA / AL game that she went outside saying “I’m so mad I could spit” ......went over to kick my truck tire, she missed and fell in the grass......her teeth fell out and I yelled “fumble on GA”!!!



Now that's one of the funniest thing I've read on here in a long time.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 8, 2019)

Congratulations to an Excellent Clemson win! And a Great Coach and Man, Dabo Swinney!  They cleaned our clocks.    I am so glad Clemson could give Ga. fans some closure that Ga. was unable to do in the last 4 games against Bama. Ga. 0-4 since Blackout game.   Clemson 2-2 against Bama in 4 years. Congrats again to Dabo and the Clemson Nation!  Maybe Next year as some teams say! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Fabio did a fantastic job,,,,what a beatdown,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> I love the fact that you have to piggy back on Clemson...cause your lil doggies are losers...



The Dawgs didn't play last night Rip. Neither did Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Saban = Baby

Dabo = Baby Daddy

I hope this helps.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs didn't play last night Rip. Neither did Bama.


Look, I tipped my hat to Dabo and Clemson last night...twice in this forum, I'm well aware of what happened last night, but when you lil doggies start yapping from your perineal spot on the porch I just like to point it out to you...I expect that from brownie, not from you


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

Bam got outplayed, outcoached and got their Butts handed to them. I knew we were going to have problems in the secondary but my word that was bad. Congrats to Clemson. They are on top once again and a force for the future.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Look, I tipped my hat to Dabo and Clemson last night...twice in this forum, I'm well aware of what happened last night, *but when you lil doggies start yapping from your perineal spot on the porch I just like to point it out to you...I expect that from brownie, not from you*



Seems to me like you're lumping me in there based on that statement so my poke was probably well deserved on your part. I've never engaged in whataboutism or arguing when the Dawgs get beat. When we get beat I own it and admit our shortcomings. I don't make excuses. I'm magnanimous in victory and humble and graceful in defeat and not just to the fans of the team involved.

I've seen you make plenty of smack talk about the Dawgs. Maybe you're not the most outrageous Tide fan but collectively y'all have earned your stripes. Yeah, you tipped your hat to Clemson but that's about as far as it went. I get it. Alabama is #1 in the SEC by a mile and a perennial favorite to win the NC. This time y'all got beat and you got beat bad and the whole world was watching. I get the defiance in defeat thing but humility ain't something you Bama fans (collectively speaking) aren't familiar with. A big part of humility is taking your lumps when you're down. I'm a Dawg fan. I know all about it. Y'all are fixing to learn about it.

What's that old saying? "Be careful who you step on on your way up........."

We were losers big time 7 days ago. Now y'all are losers big time. Own it all the way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Look, I tipped my hat to Dabo and Clemson last night...twice in this forum, I'm well aware of what happened last night, but when you lil doggies start yapping from your perineal spot on the porch I just like to point it out to you...I expect that from brownie, not from you



  

If Bammers don't want to get laughed at, they shouldn't throw the 1st stones..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What's that old saying? "Be careful who you step on on your way up........."




^this^....


Poor little Bammers... Talk trash all year long.. They get embarrassed and don't expect to get it thrown back in their faces..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Bammers don't want to get laughed at, they shouldn't throw the 1st stones..


Eeeeeeeeexactly! Biggest mouth runners in all of sports. And it's not just here, plenty of it on other college football sites I visit as well. I learned long ago, they can dish it out, but can't take it. Buncha sensitive crybabies! 

*RDT - Really Destroyed Tide *


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 8, 2019)

DEY SOME BUTT HURT BAMMERS TODAY.
lOVE IT!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 8, 2019)

And- Go Dawgs!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Eeeeeeeeexactly! Biggest mouth runners in all of sports. And it's not just here, plenty of it on other college football sites I visit as well. I learned long ago, they can dish it out, but can't take it. Buncha sensitive crybabies!
> 
> *RDT - Really Destroyed Tide *


Ha!...no crying from me...just loving the fact that you're only joy comes from others experience...not your own


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> DEY SOME BUTT HURT BAMMERS TODAY.
> lOVE IT!!!



They so butt hurt they can't sit, stand or lie down on their bellies.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Fabio is gonna go far if he stays healthy,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> .just loving the fact that you're only joy comes from others experience...


You should see how much joy I get when the Vols lose.. Last night's game was up there too..


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

What Bama fans are butthurt? I have not had a chance to look at the whole thread but I think that everyone I have seen acknowledges the fact that we got whooped. We are not blaming the refs or anyone else like we see with other team losses. Got whooped and exposed plain and simple.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> I love the fact that you have to piggy back on Clemson...cause your lil doggies are losers...





RipperIII said:


> When are you lil doggies gonna actually win something?...and copycat?...your entire program is a cheap knock off...Boom shakalaka...


Aww look class Rip had to quote it twice. Well done. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Bam got outplayed, outcoached and got their Butts handed to them. I knew we were going to have problems in the secondary but my word that was bad. Congrats to Clemson. They are on top once again and a force for the future.


Hats off brother you didn’t make an excuse like Ripper did.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Look, I tipped my hat to Dabo and Clemson last night...twice in this forum, I'm well aware of what happened last night, but when you lil doggies start yapping from your perineal spot on the porch I just like to point it out to you...I expect that from brownie, not from you


You wouldn’t have got squat from until you started making excuses. But you did so I had to respond.  ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

ElfIII and all you Brownies....I know that you would like to think they we are as "butthurt" as you guys are on an annual basis,...but unfortunately for you, that is not the case as fairhope so accurately points out.
I don't normally throw smack as you say ElfIII...but I certainly am not shy about returning some stunning truths, which may be interpreted by the recipient as "smack", heck I even attempt to lift you lil pups up from time to time cause I know it's tough living in BAMA's shadow.
as I posted earlier, we got out coached, out prepared and outplayed by the better team, and because I stated what I believe to be our issues...which have nothing to do with your typical..."bad calls", "refs in BAMA's pocket", etc. etc.,...you want to believe that we're "butthurt"...or making excuses...pity for you.
we'll see you next season...if you can beat Florida...do you play LSU again?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You wouldn’t have got squat from until you started making excuses. But you did so I had to respond.  ?


HA! ...what "excuses"?
can you not discern the difference between an "excuse" and an "issue" ?
by the way, the same issues that UGA is beginning to experience on a lesser scale...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

Man I love Twitter...............


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

anyway,...Peace boys, till next year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Man I love Twitter...............


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> as I posted earlier, we got out coached, out prepared and outplayed by the better team, and because I stated what I believe to be our issues...which have nothing to do with your typical..."bad calls", "refs in BAMA's pocket", etc. etc.,...you want to believe that we're "butthurt"...or making excuses...pity for you.



Yep, you said all those things but you got butt hurt when others you Bama fans have deemed "inferior" and "irrelevant" pointed out how poorly your team played and it's all true. Bama should have won that game hands down and everybody knew it and expected it. Clemson is not as good a team as Bama and I'll argue that one til the cows come home down funky funky Broadway. Clemson was good enough last night though and that's what matters.

I did more than tip my hat when Bama beat us twice in one year. I admitted we suck and I took all the well deserved ribbing. I didn't complain about bad calls, refs in Bama's pocket, etc. etc. We had our chance, y'all spotted us points and you still whipped us like a rented mule and you made it look easy which it was and partly because we made it easy for you.

Some of you Bama fans don't have a problem dishing it. Taking it ain't y'all's strong suit. Hate to say it but right now you're a good illustration of that point.

It doesn't matter. Football season is over and it's 8 months before the season cranks back up again. In the meantime there are turkeys and coyotes to kill and fish to catch and jaw jacking to be done in here.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep, you said all those things but you got butt hurt when others you Bama fans have deemed "inferior" and "irrelevant" pointed out how poorly your team played and it's all true. Bama should have won that game hands down and everybody knew it and expected it. Clemson is not as good a team as Bama and I'll argue that one til the cows come home down funky funky Broadway. Clemson was good enough last night though and that's what matters.
> 
> I did more than tip my hat when Bama beat us twice in one year. I admitted we suck and I took all the well deserved ribbing. I didn't complain about bad calls, refs in Bama's pocket, etc. etc. We had our chance, y'all spotted us points and you still whipped us like a rented mule and you made it look easy which it was and partly because we made it easy for you.
> 
> ...


Nah...I pointed to one in particular, you included yourself which is why I mentioned that I expected such from brownie but not you.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Nah...I pointed to one in particular, you included yourself which is why I mentioned that I expected such from brownie but not you.



The same as I expected better from you. Sour grapes doesn't fit you at all.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> No you don't.


I had a UCF moment!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

Even Little Debbie is getting in on the action.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Even Little Debbie is getting in on the action.
> 
> View attachment 955308





Oh my!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Oh my!


If yall dont mind Imma juss keep postin these.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> If yall dont mind Imma juss keep postin these.



Since Slayer is slacking off on his responsibilities you can go ahead and pick up his slack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Since Slayer is slacking off on his responsibilities you can go ahead and pick up his slack.




Man, I've got a dozen threads going right now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I've got a dozen threads going right now...



Don't spread yourself so thin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Don't spread yourself so thin.




I've got until Fall to keep this up!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've got until Fall to keep this up!



I know but this is a marathon, not a wind sprint.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Do you know the difference between Georgia and it's fans and Alabama and it's fans?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hillarous,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Where Men are Men and sheep are afraid,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh lort. 

We may get us a meme off!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Oh lort.
> 
> We may get us a meme off!



Tinknocker has stepped up his game but $10 sez Slayer wins it. It's just not fair to put amateurs up against a professional.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Fabio to the Pats,train under Brady,,,,haircut first,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Oh lort.
> 
> We may get us a meme off!


You gotta tell TL the seventies are over,,,,haircut


----------



## Caddisfly01 (Jan 8, 2019)

Roll Tide - or should I say Tide got Rolled. IMO it couldn' happen to a 'nicer' group. UND took alot of heat (after the semi-final)..Congrats to Clemson Tigers.They are truly a worthy champion...As a fan of ND I certainly don't feel vindicated at all, but maybe some of the hard core SEC fans should take a step back..


----------



## Resica (Jan 8, 2019)

Quite the beat down. Didn't see that one coming. Nice to see though!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Oh lort.
> 
> We may get us a meme off!






elfiii said:


> Tinknocker has stepped up his game but $10 sez Slayer wins it. It's just not fair to put amateurs up against a professional.



Tin and I are on the same team! Bashing Bama is open to EVERYONE! Vols included!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ...


? ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Ha!...no crying from me...just loving the fact that you're only joy comes from others experience...not your own


It's the end of football season and just having a little fun with y'all. No harm intended to you, or any other Bammer on here. I was simply giving it back to those 3 or 4 Bammers on here, who are constantly running their mouths. I'm sure you know the ones. I didn't even have you on my mind when I posted my silly remarks. You just happened to get caught in the crossfire. 

it's all good, brother.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It's the end of football season and just having a little fun with y'all. No harm intended to you, or any other Bammer on here. I was simply giving it back to those 3 or 4 Bammers on here, who are constantly running their mouths. I'm sure you know the ones. I didn't even have you on my mind when I posted my silly remarks. You just happened to get caught in the crossfire.
> 
> it's all good, brother.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Do you know the difference between Georgia and it's fans and Alabama and it's fans?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


? ? ? ?,,,,your tough,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955318



Spot entering the competition with a strong first possession.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Do you know the difference between Georgia and it's fans and Alabama and it's fans?
> Row tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Resica said:


> Quite the beat down. Didn't see that one coming. Nice to see though!!!


Neither did Matty6... He was gone by halftime and wasn’t around the Forum for a month.


----------

